# Anything bad about the note 2?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Simple. I'm picking up a note 2 for Verizon this weekend and was just wondering if there's anything I should be aware of .(hardware wise). Coming from tbolt and then GNEX. specifically the antennas. just sitting in my house my gnex could barely get (keep) a 4g connection, whereas my tbolt would get sick 4g even in my basement. Just hoping Sammy up'd their game with antennas on the note 2. Haven't heard one bad thing about this phone otherwise. Oh yeah since I'm here I might as well ask, is Verizon's note 2 on 4.2.2 yet? Thanks and can't wait to speak with you all in the future.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually I just found my answer. Should have looked a few threads further down sorry.







feel free to lock this thread mods. Again though I look forward to speaking to you all real soon. thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell no came from a gnex here also and its nite and day the difference in signal. Your gonna love it guarantee it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Great my friend thank you very much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually one of my questions does still stand though. What version of android is it on. Please tell me it's at least got jelly bean by now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Similar story here. I went from GNex to SGS3 and got noticeably better signal quality. I just bought a GN2 on a whim, but I haven't messed with it much (the iSmooth screen cover arrived yesterday). Everyone I know that has a GN2 absolutely love it. I haven't heard a single person say they returned it, or suggest they made the wrong choice. 

Edit: It had 4.1.1 or 4.1.2, I can't remember which. I rooted & flashed CleanROM as soon as I got home lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Comes with 4.1.1 for all US carrier models. International model is on 4.1.2 now.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet yeah I'm gonna wait probly a month just in case of any hardware issues before I root it. Still using Adam's method on xda?I think he's got a new one click. I'm pretty stoked. I will ask though are there any tw ROMs that allow me to change colors. I want all the spen features but I cannot stand that tw green in the quick toggles. I would love a tw rom that had android colors. (The blue from the GNEX). thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuckmoto (Apr 4, 2013)

sk3litor said:


> Sweet yeah I'm gonna wait probly a month just in case of any hardware issues before I root it. Still using Adam's method on xda?I think he's got a new one click. I'm pretty stoked. I will ask though are there any tw ROMs that allow me to change colors. I want all the spen features but I cannot stand that tw green in the quick toggles. I would love a tw rom that had android colors. (The blue from the GNEX). thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'd say use Chainfire's CF auto root right away. Don't cut yourself short, this is an AWESOME phone. You can always return to stock for hw issues.
Also, I would czech out Scott's CLEANROM for a TW experiance. ROOTBOX is my fav!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I wasn't aware Chainfire had a one click tool. He knows what he's doing, so I'd probably go with that. But I used Adam's method:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2043636
and was rooted & had CleanROM installed in 15 mins tops. If you stay stock a while, you will definitely have a greater appreciation for the debloated stuff









Edit: I chose CleanROM because I wanted to keep the Samsung extras like S-Memo and the drawing pad. IMO if you're rocking a beast of a device like a Note 2, you might as well use the enhanced apps that were designed for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TodesEngel (Jul 6, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Sweet yeah I'm gonna wait probly a month just in case of any hardware issues before I root it. Still using Adam's method on xda?I think he's got a new one click. I'm pretty stoked. I will ask though are there any tw ROMs that allow me to change colors. I want all the spen features but I cannot stand that tw green in the quick toggles. I would love a tw rom that had android colors. (The blue from the GNEX). thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I use Beans ROM and everything is blue. Love the aroma installers "pick what you want" install method.

I came from the TBolt and the S3.this thing is just bloody amazing. But if you have small hands, using 3rd party keyboards kind of sucks.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Exactly.i love stock Android but with this beast I don't want to lose the spen features. Just got it by the way, am using it now and by golly if I havnt been reborn

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I have short pudgy hands but I don't care. I usually use swipe anyway. (This swipe is Damn near good asAndroid keyboard. ) But one day in and I can say this is what a device should have been. Amazing battery; pda style with the pen; quad core goodness. Man this thing flies. Everytime I pick it up I swear I hear the Top Gun theme song

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> One day in and I can say this is what a device should have been. Amazing battery; pda style with the pen; quad core goodness. Man this thing flies. Everytime I pick it up I swear I hear the Top Gun theme song


If you're on a custom rom, reodex it and you'll really fly.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I have short pudgy hands but I don't care. I usually use swipe anyway. (This swipe is Damn near good asAndroid keyboard. ) But one day in and I can say this is what a device should have been. Amazing battery; pda style with the pen; quad core goodness. Man this thing flies. Everytime I pick it up I swear I hear the Top Gun theme song
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


You really should try "Kii Keyboard". It's free and better than any paid version out there. Also better than any stock keyboard. Highly recommend

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Just tried kii and your correct. Absolutely love it. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

